# Convert Dyna-Glo Wide Body Vertical Offset from charcoal to propane



## nursewizzle (Jan 9, 2018)

Has anyone done this with this particular unit? Looking for some advice. I'm not creative enough to figure out how to do stuff on my own :( but could probably figure out how to do it if somebody helped me!


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 10, 2018)

No. I haven't done it with that particular unit.

I would be more inclined to convert it to electric. It would be easier.
I've built several smokers in my day using a hot plate as a heat source, and a can as my chip pan. Or a small skillet.
But I don't cook in my smoker, either. At least , not the way some do.
Smoke in the Dyna with electric; finish cook on the Davy Crockett.

You could cold smoke one day, refrigerate, then finish the next.


----------



## nursewizzle (Jan 15, 2018)

Yeah I feel like it wouldn't be enough to heat the smoker all the way to actually cook. Thanks for the advice though!


----------



## mike1ranger (Jan 17, 2018)

I did this successfully, makes it very easy to control temps in colder temps.  Also allows you to go back to charcoal if wanted.  What I did was take the burner from an outdoor fish fryer.  You could use a turkey fryer burner too as I believe its really the same thing.  The burner I have has a control valve on the regulator to control the flame.  I then took the hose off the burner, placed the burner inside the firebox and ran the hose back into the firebox through the firebox vent.  Re-connect the hose to the burner, hook up to a tank and used my AMNPS in the firebox too for the smoke.  Works great!

Only caution that I have is to not leave it unattended (it kinda makes things set it and forget it but don't leave) and monitor your temps as a sudden drop means the propane burner went out and you don't want propane accumulating in there.  Wind can cause the flame to go out but I rigged up an exhaust out of my garage window to keep it more controlled.  Just did summer sausage for 18 straight hours with no issues.  Not that it matters but I don't have the wide body but they're essentially the same set up so this should work for you.


----------



## nursewizzle (Jan 18, 2018)

Thanks for this info. I'll have to look in to it.


----------

